# Is Shell Full sinthetic 5w30 Good for Jetta 2.5??



## maliniak1979 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi guys, 
I was at Bj's today and they have good sale on Formula Shell full synthetic 5w30. Is it ok to use on Jetta 2007 2.5L??
6quarts for 18bucks!


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Is Shell Full sinthetic 5w30 Good for Jetta 2.5?? (maliniak1979)*

I doubt it is VW 502 approved, which is what that car calls for. I also doubt it would cause the engine to spontaneously blow up. You can probably find M1 0W-40, Syntec, or some other approved oil on the shelves at your local auto parts store, although it probably won't be $3/qt. On the other hand, you paid $20+K for your Jetta, are you really going to try and save a few bucks on the oil?
robert


----------



## maliniak1979 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Is Shell Full sinthetic 5w30 Good for Jetta 2.5?? (tungub)*

The reason I'm asking is that I found that Shell Formula Shell Ultra AB SAE 5W-30 is Vw 502 approved...but not sure if it is the right oil because It doesnt say on the box ultra ab...


----------



## maliniak1979 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Is Shell Full sinthetic 5w30 Good for Jetta 2.5?? (maliniak1979)*

the pic is blurry LOL I just noticed haha


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Is Shell Full sinthetic 5w30 Good for Jetta 2.5?? (maliniak1979)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maliniak1979* »_the pic is blurry LOL I just noticed haha









At $3 per quart it's flying off the shelves!


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Is Shell Full sinthetic 5w30 Good for Jetta 2.5?? (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_
At $3 per quart it's flying off the shelves!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

